

Online Sales Tax - jrbapna
http://www.cnn.com/2013/05/06/tech/web/internet-sales-tax/index.html?hpt=te_t1

======
jrbapna
The big box retailers want this because it will hurt the small, independent
online businesses. This has nothing to do with generating more tax revenue,
this is about controlling competition.

